# Trouble obtaining root? look no further



## mobile.sensei (Oct 5, 2011)

Flash this cwr package if you are having trouble obtaining root. Confirmed works with infinity

http://db.tt/PQdSyLaN


----------



## mdietz (Aug 11, 2011)

Please leave the Developer forum for releases. While this can be helpful, it is just a repost of the zip users can download from http://androidsu.com/superuser/ and the same package the the Superuser app will download if it has an issue with root.


----------

